# New find



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I just wanted to show off this sweet piece of driftwood that I found and just put in my tank the other day. 
What do yall think?
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Nice piece ...Looks nice and old too


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice peice of Driftwood you found there.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice. Your red and plants look good to.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Looks nice and natural. Do your p's ever chill under that part on the right?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's nice.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

That DW look cool. Where did you find it?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Good find


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

nice peice!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Found it by a river in my town. I thought that they would love that cave like structure on the right but they are barely under there that I see.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet!!!

*Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions*


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

nice wood









what did you do to prepare it?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sweet wood dude, i have a serious prob finding any quality drift wood in my area


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> sweet wood dude, i have a serious prob finding any quality drift wood in my area


 yeah me too


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

thats a very nice addition to that tank


----------

